# RAF Sculthorpe - June 2012



## steve2109 (Jul 1, 2012)

Decided to visit today as I needed an explore with no climbing etc due to a hand injury, Found the place completely empty,silent and quite spooky with no noise apart from birds and the wind blowing all the broken windows and doors, My daughter reckons that is what Prypiat would be like ! Didn't get to the Tower as I can't climb the fence ! 

The History has been done before so i will just paste a brief description:

RAF Sculthorpe was built as the second satellite airfield of RAF West Raynham a few miles to the south and used by the british during WW2 and the US after1949 until the end of the cold war when it became disused.

All the housing has been sold off and a lot of the other areas are now part of an industrial site. The Airfield is still in MOD ownership and used by the USAF for training. Nature is reclaiming all the accommodation and surrounding buildings...

On with the Photos


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like an interesting explore - one to add to my list if I'm ever over that way...


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice work mate


----------



## Dolly(male) (Jul 1, 2012)

nice load of pics,, good one!!


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 1, 2012)

Good set of pictures but OUCH with the pinkies


----------



## kehumff (Jul 1, 2012)

Great set of pics, not sure if you are hiding your face or showing off your injury


----------



## night crawler (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice work there, the last one looks like a Salt store.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 1, 2012)

Good pictures, thanks for sharing

I recently shot a couple of these accommodation blocks in film ( the corridor ones ) and they came out really well, perfect contrast of colour temperatures....


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 2, 2012)

I like this very much, thanks. A definite to add to the to do list 

~RR


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 2, 2012)

kehumff said:


> Great set of pics, not sure if you are hiding your face or showing off your injury





Both ! but mainly hiding my face !


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 3, 2012)

Your right, nature is marching through the buildings,great set of photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## nelly (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice stuff, and extra kudos for doing it in shorts, ouch!!!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 3, 2012)

Why are you all hiding your faces? Is it because you find MOD sites as bl**dy bland and grey and depressing as I do and you can't bare to luck any longer? 



Nice work! Some good shots there.


----------



## adzst24 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice report thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bluetwo (Jul 16, 2012)

The RAF Victor fleet spent a few months here while RAF Marham was having its runway resurfaced. The Peri track at Sculthorpe was that rough that bouncing along it while taxying actually made the aircrafts' fatigue meters clock up!


----------

